# BAMF Mail-A-ROM for Droid X2 - Progress!



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Just a heads up guys, I have nearly completed a good BAMF GB base for the DX2. As I said before, I will be shipping off the phone/ROM to Adrynalyne and the rest of the BAMF crew as soon as things are finalized so they can contribute as well.

I will release the barebones base for you guys to run with while Mail-A-ROM is making it's way around the country for you. It will an optimized base with performance edits, some light framework mod/GB theming.

I am sure this is the first time this has ever been done! Please be sure to stay tuned to www.teambamf.net and here at rootzwiki to keep up to date on the latest info and progress. Any support is greatly appreciated, as this takes plenty of time, money, and resources to put together. Thanks guys!


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Can't wait! BAMF is takin control of my phones. My Thunderbolt is rocking Bamf with Sense 3.0 and soon my DX2 from work will be BAMF'd too!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

good job!


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the Update Butch, It's an exciting time for X2 owners!!! There's " MAGIC " in the air and its because of you!!! And to P3 Droid, a special thanks to you for giving us Pre-Rooted Gingerbread!!! " MAGIC " has a nice ring to it!!!


----------



## religi0n (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks to you, comrade.


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just wanna say thanks to you for all your hard work and everyone else who's been working hard on releasing the BEAST that's been trapped in this phone! THANKS


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rp076 said:


> Just wanna say thanks to you for all your hard work and everyone else who's been working hard on releasing the BEAST that's been trapped in this phone! THANKS


 The beast has been asleep for far too long xDD


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

ericerk said:


> The beast has been asleep for far too long xDD


+1....most definately :grin2:


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

your my boy blue!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rhodester10 said:


> your my boy blue!


You sir have lost me, epically


----------



## L2_n19h7m4r3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Finally a worth while ROM! :grin:


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Everyone please tell the Eric guy to stop heckling the twitter account for an ETA? Had to block his ass! Thanks! (BTW, phone will go to adryn this weekend for final tweaking of the base)


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> You Being Mean....


I'm sorry if you thought i'm heckling you, i'll back off, i don't want to beef, i was just super excited, i'm sure you're doing great work i'll stop man just please stop freaking out...


----------



## Jeremy46er (Jul 28, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I'm sorry if you thought i'm heckling you, i'll back off, i don't want to beef, i was just super excited, i'm sure you're doing great work i'll stop man just please stop freaking out...


I would definitely call this heckling. Please do not annoy Butch and the BAMF team, we are all excited for this ROM, it will be worth waiting for I'm sure.

@EricErk: @ThatDudeButch Dude ive read it 30 time but you give no semblance of a timeframe for ****'s sake for all i know its gonna be released later

@EricErk: @ThatDudeButch Dude c'mon i just want a rough estimate are we getting it this month, this year, you're not being specific at all, cm'on plz

@EricErk: @ThatDudeButch i'm not trying to be a dick i'm just super excited, i'm trying to hold off and hold others off but at this point i'm lost


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeremy46er said:


> I would definitely call this heckling. Please do not annoy Butch and the BAMF team, we are all excited for this ROM, it will be worth waiting for I'm sure.
> 
> @EricErk: @ThatDudeButch Dude ive read it 30 time but you give no semblance of a timeframe for ****'s sake for all i know its gonna be released later
> 
> ...


Just Drop it, i'm apologizing to butch... I'm trying to say i know i was wrong, CHILL THE HELL OUT DUDE


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm just gonna make this statement, people get off my back, i f-cked up i'm sorry,no nead to go crazy please and thank you and please stop spamming my twitter with threats of death and ill wishes thats just cruel


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Good To See You Realized How "Pushy" You Were. Butch Is Working His @$$ Off On This And I've Said It Before, It'll Be Done, When It's Done. Everybody Should Respect That. Butch Once Again Take Your Time No Need To Rush, Rushing Makes For Errors And Sloppy Work. I Know That BAMF Is Good Stuff Cuz My Brother Has It On His TBolt.


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I'm just gonna make this statement, people get off my back, i f-cked up i'm sorry,no nead to go crazy please and thank you and please stop spamming my twitter with threats of death and ill wishes thats just cruel


Lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## L2_n19h7m4r3 (Aug 14, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I'm just gonna make this statement, people get off my back, i f-cked up i'm sorry,no nead to go crazy please and thank you and please stop spamming my twitter with threats of death and ill wishes thats just cruel


I find this amusing.

ThatDudeButch, keep up the good work.


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I'm just gonna make this statement, people get off my back, i f-cked up i'm sorry,no nead to go crazy please and thank you and please stop spamming my twitter with threats of death and ill wishes thats just cruel


lol wow dude, watch your back.....


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay guys this needs to cease. I know there's some differences here. And he made a mistake. But he appologized. And lets just drop it there. If u guys wanna have a twitter battle. By all means do what u will. But lets leave this out of rootzwiki and get back on topic. Thx guys


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Okay guys this needs to cease. I know there's some differences here. And he made a mistake. But he appologized. And lets just drop it there. If u guys wanna have a twitter battle. By all means do what u will. But lets leave this out of rootzwiki and get back on topic


+10!!!!


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

L2_n19h7m4r3 said:


> Finally a worth while ROM! :grin:


All development is good for the community.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustymcbain (Jun 16, 2011)

I am unfamiliar with the Bamf rom. Is there sonewhere i can read up on it. Like another device specifically.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Thunderbolt And Maybe The Droid X.


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone heard anything on the ROM front? Just curious how the progress is going.


----------



## Jeremy46er (Jul 28, 2011)

Thatdudebutch tweeted this last night I hope he is talking about the DX2.

@ThatDudeButch Wayne Stratton
DX BAMF peeps - Device will ship to Adrynalyne for more BAMFing tomorrow.  As soon as he gets it and does his thing, look for RC1


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeremy46er said:


> Thatdudebutch tweeted this last night I hope he is talking about the DX2.
> 
> @ThatDudeButch Wayne Stratton
> DX BAMF peeps - Device will ship to Adrynalyne for more BAMFing tomorrow.  As soon as he gets it and does his thing, look for RC1


Sounds Sweet Can't Wait


----------



## mario9702 (Jul 18, 2011)

Any updates on the progress?


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch: @Sandso9 adryn has the dx2 (or should tomorrow), beta following his edits


----------



## quickkill2021 (Jul 21, 2011)

And here I thought he said he would release the base of his Rom before he sent it out to other devs. Read his first post. Oh well I guess he has decided not to release it. All we can do is wait. Maybe the other Dev will be done with his contribution to the Rom in 2 weeks. Here's hoping.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> ThatDudeButch: @Sandso9 adryn has the dx2 (or should tomorrow), beta following his edits


i Hope we have something good SOON, like an actual custom rom


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i Hope we have something good SOON, like an actual custom rom


+1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G6Droid (Jul 10, 2011)

*It would be DOPE to see BAMF on my DX2!! Really Excited for this one!! I love my DX2, Wish more devs would pick this phone up!!*


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

G6Droid said:


> *It would be DOPE to see BAMF on my DX2!! Really Excited for this one!! I love my DX2, Wish more devs would pick this phone up!!*


Yeah Man, Tottally Agree!!!


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

So any kind of some update?? Just curious how things are going.. good I hope


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rp076 said:


> So any kind of some update?? Just curious how things are going.. good I hope


Maybe.... I need to find out more


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

So i talked to butch recently, and he said "we are at a crossroads in development. Not happy with the DX2 and a blur base even with all the blur gone" Which Means, They're really putting in a lot off effort in, At this point, Waiting Will mean a more quality rom , Hope that helps!


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

ericerk said:


> So i talked to butch recently, and he said "we are at a crossroads in development. Not happy with the DX2 and a blur base even with all the blur gone" Which Means, They're really putting in a lot off effort in, At this point, Waiting Will mean a more quality rom , Hope that helps!


Well hopefully....


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

It's beginning to sound as if perhaps we were expecting too much from this phone. I've read in other threads that the DX2 wa pretty much a flop. I haven't seen anything yet to dispute that. If my DX hadn't broken, I wouldn't even have a DX2. From what I'm hearing in this thread, it's been over two months now since we commissioned this and the overall outlook still isn't good. It may take until December; possibly even January to get something that makes this thing good. I'm sorry, but that's not what I signed on for. I don't think I'm being unreasonable or insensitive here. If it's going to take that long to get a half-decent ROM out of this phone, then something is wrong. Development has progressed on later phones much sooner..the DX2 is a problem child. I have no choice but to wait. However, as BB King says...."the thrill is gone".


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

gulmiguel said:


> It's beginning to sound as if perhaps we were expecting too much from this phone. I've read in other threads that the DX2 wa pretty much a flop. I haven't seen anything yet to dispute that. If my DX hadn't broken, I wouldn't even have a DX2. From what I'm hearing in this thread, it's been over two months now since we commissioned this and the overall outlook still isn't good. It may take until December; possibly even January to get something that makes this thing good. I'm sorry, but that's not what I signed on for. I don't think I'm being unreasonable or insensitive here. If it's going to take that long to get a half-decent ROM out of this phone, then something is wrong. Development has progressed on later phones much sooner..the DX2 is a problem child. I have no choice but to wait. However, as BB King says...."the thrill is gone".


Thats What i've been saying...


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone Care To Explain What The Hell Is Going On?


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Yea there is something you can do pick up a Bionic or what ever and stop playing this childs game we have been playing. I personally will never fund another Developer Phone again!!!!!!!!! Just out of curiosity why wasnt a phone provided by the forum for this Developer like they have done for many others, really not happy with the way this has played out!!!!! DONT WANT TO DEBATE THIS SO FORGET IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im getting out of here i managed to find a trade for a charge can't wait till see development on that!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> Im getting out of here i managed to find a trade for a charge can't wait till i see development on that!


Sandso You Will be Greatly missed!!!! Good luck on your samsung adventures LOL


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Sandso You Will be Greatly missed!!!! Good luck on your samsung adventures LOL


Yea atleast ill have some good roms to chose from and open boot loader


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> Yea atleast ill have some good roms to chose from and open boot loader


Well DUHHHHHH  unlocked bootloader unlimited possiblities


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well it looks like I'm here to stay i think the dude tried scamming me off my phone but i caught him.


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Theres alot of whiny people in here.......if thatdudebutch would have released it in 2 weeks, everybody would be complaining that it wasn't completed.........and since he's taking his time on it making sure everything is right, there's STILL complaining.......This is the exact reason why i hate most people.



BBEvolution said:


> Yea there is something you can do pick up a Bionic or what ever and stop playing this childs game we have been playing. I personally will never fund another Developer Phone again!!!!!!!!! Just out of curiosity why wasnt a phone provided by the forum for this Developer like they have done for many others, really not happy with the way this has played out!!!!! DONT WANT TO DEBATE THIS SO FORGET IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sounds like you need a iphone.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> Well it looks like I'm here to stay i think the dude tried scamming me off my phone but i caught him.


Welcome Back!!?!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

1stx2 said:


> ThatDudeButch would have released it in 2 weeks, everybody would be complaining that it wasn't completed.........and since he's taking his time on it making sure everything is right, there's STILL complaining.


 I Agree with both, BBE donate some money, and hasn't seen any form of turn around from it. And i agree with you Too 1stX2 but no need to publicly call him out... Moral of the story is Quality Takes Time


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just get tired of seeing all of the complaining......I definitely put in my fair share for this to happen to, but you don't see me going around whining about. I know it takes time to complete something like this from scratch so i'm not going to go around complaining that it hasn't been done yet. O, and im not calling anybody out, i just call it like i see it.

I'm through with this conversation. No need of cluttering this thread up anymore.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Fair enough!


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

honestly i stopped caring about this rom lol what I'm really looking forward to on the x2 is alien rom or cm7


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> honestly i stopped caring about this rom lol what I'm really looking forward to on the x2 is alien rom or cm7


Hahaha No Comment... Will be stated on this matter


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Guys, as you all know a phone like this with NO development is very hard to develop for, there is nothing to work off from, especially with the challenges that moto devices present. There was a span of a couple weeks where I moved three hours away and fall semester of 15 credits began. I can tell you we have reinvented what we are going to do more than once but settled on a blurless base. It will be as close as a vanilla experience as we can have and I plan on releasing the edited base ROM and by then Adrynalyne and others will have time to contribute.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Guys, as you all know a phone like this with NO development is very hard to develop for, there is nothing to work off from, especially with the challenges that moto devices present. There was a span of a couple weeks where I moved three hours away and fall semester of 15 credits began. I can tell you we have reinvented what we are going to do more than once but settled on a blurless base. It will be as close as a vanilla experience as we can have and I plan on releasing the edited base ROM and by then Adrynalyne and others will have time to contribute.


Can't Wait for screenies


----------



## DroidSales (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd rather wait for a solid, stable, pimped-out Rom than whine at a dev to hurry up and end up flashing something bug-ridden. Thanks for doing it right, ThatDudeButch.


----------



## wanderer82680 (Aug 17, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Guys, as you all know a phone like this with NO development is very hard to develop for, there is nothing to work off from, especially with the challenges that moto devices present. There was a span of a couple weeks where I moved three hours away and fall semester of 15 credits began. I can tell you we have reinvented what we are going to do more than once but settled on a blurless base. It will be as close as a vanilla experience as we can have and I plan on releasing the edited base ROM and by then Adrynalyne and others will have time to contribute.


Butch, do you go to UNCC? I live very close to the university, graduated there a few years ago.


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

w? N A


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

ThatDudeButch, I feel your pain. When I worked at IBM, we had to take a shit version of AIX and totally re-write the entire OS (without letting endusers know). We had 6 months to do 100% new code. Pure BS! 18 hour days / 6 days a week for 6 months, and it was still buggy as hell.

So I say, take your time and even tho people will b!tch and complain about the speed, its worth it to get a quality product in the end.

And thank you for working on the red headed stepchild known as the DX2! I do think it will start selling really well now...Amazon has it for $.01 and you get a $50.00 gift card too.

Again, ThatDudeButch, Thank you for all your hard work. I know the end result will be rewarding for us all! You F'n rock dude!


----------



## mario9702 (Jul 18, 2011)

So if bamf is having a hard time coming up with a good base they could always ask to use nitro's eclipse... he just got 2.3.4 and was able to deodex already and probably have a new rom out by tomorrow


----------



## henzeus (Jun 8, 2011)

I doubt if this Rom ever gets a release. Team BAMF should give the donated Droid X2 to a Dev that will actually use it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryman222 (Jun 16, 2011)

"henzeus said:


> I doubt if this Rom ever gets a release. Team BAMF should give the donated Droid X2 to a Dev that will actually use it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


If you talked to him and he said he's not going to release anything fine. But I wouldn't accuse him of not doing anything if he is. When they see posts like that it probably does not want to make him release anything.


----------



## henzeus (Jun 8, 2011)

My post was just my opinion. He has stated on twitter about the DROID x2 being difficult to work on. I am not trying to be negative,nor accuse anybody.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

Look nobody's trying to knock these guys, but with all the other progress by nitro with eclipse & navenadrob with the ATRIX port, it just seems like something should've been released by now, regardless of an unlocked bl. And these people do have the right to ask about it because they put their hard earned money into this thing in the first place. So hopefully, if this was a legit deal, it rocks....


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Well I will tell you this much. Most of you have been great but some of you seem to assume things like this happen overnight. This is not a developer phone with recovery and s-off. What it does have is hacked together. Framebuffer is F$*$& up and there is other glaring issues. Let's all face it.. Moto Blur is garbage. The base is garbage. Nothing is worth keeping. Anyone can debloat a zip file and hack in some AOSP dialer contacts. That's not what BAMF has built it's name on. We don't release mediocre stuff. If Adrynalyne and I had no job, school, girlfriends or wifes, family etc I could spend 10 hours a day on learning to fix bootstrapper etc I'm sorry I haven't been able to do that as of yet.

I have spent 70 dollars a month on this thing so that I could test data and phone functions on these Atrix builds, which no matter how much I pretty it up, is still just garbage Blur. I think everyone here asking about ETA's would benefit from this post by Slayher from Cyanogenmod. http://littlebitsandbytes.blogspot.com/2011/09/outside-looking-in-or-inside-looking.html?spref=tw Most people won't read it, but it would bring the android community a long way.

So before you complain about your donation to buy a phone for a dev to provide YOU something for FREE, and complain about the speed at which people are working countless hours for you for FREE, for nothing.. Remember that respect goes along way. But anyway, enough small talk. I personally contacted the man with the plan cvpcs. You may know him as he pioneered hundreds of hours on the DX1 to get CM7 booting. I'm sending him the DX2 tomorrow, again out of my own pockey. If anyone can get the garbage off this phone its him. There. Enjoy.


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/cvpcs/status/121759592156897280


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

If this doesnt speak volumes of what moto has done to the DX2, I don't know what does. http://twitter.com/#!/koush/status/121760398989987840


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

First let me say thank you for the heads up & the great read. I know you guys do great work thru other forums. I know that this not in any way a quick fix & that this is the red head step child of Motorola. And I believe you fully 100% that this phone is a total patch job, only for them to make a quick dollar. I think alot of us, including myself, have just been anxiously awaiting for some rom love from different devs, including you guys. I think people just started to worry when time would go by & we recieved little news came from you. Most of us understand you guys have lives other than these phones. But I, as im sure many others, are greatful for you & all other devs for one, doing all this work, because im no way whatsoever a dev, and for two, making our phones more enjoyable. So thank you for even trying to tackle this thing. Just sorry Moto didn't leave much for you guys to do much with. Sorry if anything i said in my previous post offended you in any way. Thanks again


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

I really do appreciate any effort or money you have put into this phone, but with that said.....

1) We donated you a free phone (one that costs more than $200). The least you can do is provide updates, "yes im doing this" or "this isnt launching" or something. All we were looking for were updates.

2) All these times you've said you said the phone to so and so to work on this or that, but yet you've had the phone all along?

3) You said you were going to release a base rom in the first post when you send the phone to the other dev's. The point is we haven't seen or heard anything.

Like I said I do appreciate the work, but things just weren't adding up, we wanted to know the money was going somewhere it was being worked on, and now months along and you haven't shown or proved you've done any work.

I look forward to seeing cvpcs with the phone because I had a Droid X and took advantage of CM7 on it.


----------



## ddurfee (Aug 21, 2011)

ThatDudeButch is a great guy, and a great developer. I have personally talked to him on both IRC and GTalk just to work with me on an idea I had for an application. The guy has basically devoted his life to this work, and he's doing a great job at it, as are all devs. While I appreciate the need to see where my money has gone, and what has been done with it, there has to be a general realization that these guys have lives outside of the phones they work on. When you bug and pester a dev, or anyone for that matter, I imagine that they are less than willing to help those types of people. Sometimes Butch answers my questions in posts, pm's, tweets, ect., and sometimes he doesn't. But I appreciate when he does and don't ***** about it when he doesn't.
It seems to me that people that aren't devs are less than appreciative of the work that people like Butch do. I read the link he posted from Slayher's article. And that man is the type of person that we should try to be. He didn't know much, if anything, when he started. He just read and read and read. Then when he figured some stuff out, he put it to work for himself. Now look at him. He's a member of CM and a contributing member of the Android community. I can't even count all the times I've used a link posted by him, or a kernel built by him. 
The point of my rant, is give the guys a break, they work their asses off while some people just ***** about their money. TDB and Slayher and all of the devs don't get enough credit. As Butch said, most of us have been supportive, helpful, and pleasant. But the people that rant and rave and complain, don't help matters.
I'm done ranting.

P.S. ThatDudeButch, I personally love the work you have done with BAMF. I had the TB for several months, and I ran every update you guys put out. I have been a member of your forums since the day it went up. I look forward to any and all work you do in the future, and I will continue to appreciate all that you do for this community. And I hope that the positive will continue to outweigh the negative, and that the jerks in the community won't piss all devs off to the point that you stop. (I have no chance of writing my own, I need you guys )


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

mazz0310 said:


> I really do appreciate any effort or money you have put into this phone, but with that said.....
> 
> 1) We donated you a free phone (one that costs more than $200). The least you can do is provide updates, "yes im doing this" or "this isnt launching" or something. All we were looking for were updates.
> 
> ...


Like I said a hundred times already. The phone was going to be put in the mail two or three different times. Everytime I went to send it out. the other guys were so overwhelmed there was no way I would drop it on them, so I would work on it a bit more for another week. The point is, a month or so ago I told everyone the Blur was garbage (and everyone agreed) and not something I was interested in trying to pretty up anymore, so that's when I dropped that and started trying to hack it.

You "donated" me a free phone so that YOU could get it modded. Not because you wanted me to have a DX2. What would I do with it? Make a ROM then sell it? Of course not. So in fact I DONATED you the time to do something for FREE with the crippled device, and in no way shape or form gained ANYTHING in trying to hack it but getting an extra $60 bucks on my verizon bill. The 15$ dollars you donated wouldn't pay for an hours worth of work in the real world. I checked the thread numerous times and the DX2 section was a ghost town. Sorry if I didn't provide more frequent updates to the empty boards here.

Anyway, I'm done with the whole frustrating situation. To tell you the truth, people like you with your f'd up sense of entitlement are the whole reason the android community and forums like XDA have gone to the gutter. Someone asked me to try and do something with the phone, I said okay for your benefit and not mine. I went to the trouble of tracking down someone with massive background in 2nd init and this crippled moto nonsense for YOUR benefit, not MINE. I gain nothing from this situation, so remember that before you make yourself look like a moron by opening your mouth.

To everyone else, I thought this a more prudent plan of action rather than burn up more time- for the people that DO UNDERSTAND what goes into reverse engineering development, hopefully our boy can get something going for you. To all the ones that get on here and cry about things, nobody needs to PROVE anything to you, we've proven ourselves time and time again. That is why we are who we are, and that's why you always be the one crying and complaining, stomping your feet like adolescent boys who didn't get a piece of candy at the grocery store. Do the 98% of us here that enjoy ourselves a big favor, and go back to XDA where you belong. Noobs. 

Everyone else, see ya around either here or the BAMF Forums, or when CVPCS gets mad and threatens to smash the DX2 with a sledgehammer.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Well with that I'm closing this thread.


----------

